# IPTables domain substitution



## redkaa (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello!
How do I set up my router with iptables to substitute the domain name (when the device is accessing thesite.com from my home network, it is redirected by iptables to anothersite.com) Is it possible at all?


----------

